# Building a new smoker and would like some sugguestions



## magician25 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm building a grill/smoker and have no experience at building a grill or smoking. attached is a photo of what I'm building and am looking for sugguestions to add before I get to far along.  In the photo I have a LP grill on the far left for the quick stuff when I'm tired after work, The center will be for grilling by charcol and fire. The right is the smoker with three racks and the smoke opening is at the bottom of the center where the fire pit will be.  The top covers and doors are being built, I still have to fire brick the center and add a damper. This started off as just a grill and then got a little outta hand. Thanks for any sugguestions.


----------



## dick foster (Sep 13, 2010)

You might want to line at least the firebox with fire brick. Otherwise that block will be cracking and breaking on you.


----------



## randya (Sep 13, 2010)

I really like your layout.  Been wanting to do something like you are doing all my adult life!  



  Am I to assume the air intake will be in the door of the fire pit and the cover will be able to seal the top of the grill to divert the heat and smoke into the smoker box?  Is the wall poured full of concrete or hollow on the smoker box?



  Please keep us posted with good picture on your build.  I am sure there will be a lot of people watching this.  Good luck.



  Where you from if you don't mine me asking?


----------



## magician25 (Sep 13, 2010)

I pick up the fire bricks this week to do the bottom and three blocks high, I still looking at doing the damper several ways.


----------



## magician25 (Sep 13, 2010)

I rented a house years ago that had a built in BBQ and really hated moving away from the house!  My wife says were not moving the beach so I started building it.  The blocks are solid to begin with, they were only 25 cents more than the hollow type. The main reason I used them was I could split them to size better/easier plus I think the solid will handle heat better.  I'm going to face it with flat rocks and tile the top and the smoker/grill side.  My LP grill was falling apart and figure I could build this for what 2-3 LP grills cost,  I will have between &400-&500 in it when I'm done and that includes the 3-14"x22" LP burner assy I made out of LP approved 3/8 pipe. I'm hoping to get a few years out of it.


----------



## pa pitmaster (Jul 4, 2011)

if posssible could you post some pics of the finished product. I would like to build something real similar to your design. It looks really nice


----------

